# Almost Cured



## Rowan

Hello all, in this thread I'll tell you my story, what I did to massively improve and I'll keep you updated. 

Ever since I was a little child I've had emotional problems, but when I hit puberty I sunk into depression, anxiety, paranoia, fatigue and behaviour best described as autistic. When I was 17 I became vegetarian and my health just kept getting worse. At age 21 I added Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, Irritable Bowel Syndrome (D), constant dizzyness, brain fog and ADD to my list of complaints. I gave up vegetarianism and got a bit better. Years went by in this terrible state until I decided to get better at all costs.

I learned how all mental disorders and most health problems are related to diet and gut biota. Slowly but surely I've been improving with various wholefoods diets. But the real breakthrough came 8 months ago when I tried something called niacin therapy. By using large doses (1gram x 3 a day) of the most common B vitamin (Niacin) and a good B-Complex with vitamin C I overcame depression, anxiety and fatigue within a few short months. Having the energy to wash plates is the most incredible thing.

However Niacin therapy caused two problems. First, I suddenly got crepitus (clicking and popping joints) all over my body, second I got derealization. I had always been spaced out but this was just taking it to the extreme. I couldn't even drive anymore.

*Derealization Mostly Gone*

It's been 6 months since derealization started and it's 80% gone. I'm still not quite 'here' but I can function well enough to enjoy things. I'm getting more emotions back too.

How did I do this?


Wholefoods (low grain/high meat) diet
Different probiotic capsules
Goat Milk Kefir daily
B-Complex
Collagen Supplements
High Quality Joint Supplements
Fish Oil
Epsom Salt Baths

You'll find many people on these forums who have followed a similar protocol for curing derealization. The important thing to remember this stuff takes time to work.

*Gut and Psychology Syndrome*

Seriously look this stuff up. Gut and Psychology Syndrome theory states that psychological problems are caused by bacteria in the digestive tract producing toxins. The way to cure it is to improve your digestion and replace the bad bacteria in the gut with good ones.

I suspect I got derealization because of a sudden die off of bad bacteria caused by niacin therapy. I had xrays done for the crepitus which only showed less fluid between joints than normal, no hard tissue problems (arthritis etc), I suspect my digestive tract was repaired a lot and used a lot of those vital nutrients. The crepitus has started improving a lot since taking joint supplements.

*What You Should Do*

Run out and get the Gut and Psychology Syndrome book. Follow it and learn about detoxing. All this dp/dr being caused by anxiety is nonsense, rather dp/dr AND anxiety are caused by the same thing: Poor Digestion/Gut Dysbiosis. For those who's dp/dr was triggered by drugs, mine was triggered by puberty, drugs do all kinds of things to your central nervous system, including lymph (detox) systems, tipping them over the edge.

Good luck!


----------



## Guest

I totally agree with the diet and the salt baths for good mental health. The gut and the mind have such a strong connection. Activated charcoal is also incredible in reducing toxicity. There's only so much detoxing your body can do itself, so sometimes it needs a little help.


----------



## Skynet

I was with you up until you said *psychological problems are caused by bacteria in the digestive tract. *

It's not as simple as that. What happens in your stomach can defintiely effect the way you feel. But my DP started when my dad had health issues and then died. I also had another shocking experience one night that made me feel DP for an hour. Bacteria in my gut didn't make that happen. Thoughts in my head made that happen.

I also meditated myself out of DP one morning after having it for 3 solid months. Another fact that shows DP is Psychological.


----------



## miabella

wow.. the spam on here is getting nuts.

actually, stress (like loss especially) can cause or exacerbate imbalances in the body, like those in the gut... I've heard this, too. I exhibit a lot of signs of a gut imbalance...a trip to a holistic doctor to get it all sorted out is in my future.


----------



## Rowan

Hi all, just wanted to make a follow up post. It's been around 25 days since since my original post.

My routine is mostly the same, but I've started eating raw salad for lunch with meat or fish and a pint of kefir.

*Derealization and Brain Fog have Continued to Decline*

Mental performance is noticibly better and I'm a bit more 'here'. I have occasional moments of what seems like clarity.

Obviously it's not possible to measure this stuff objectively but my programming skills are much better at work (At my lowest point I was only capable of web design in HTML/CSS, before I worked on millisecond perfect industrial control systems!), I have more energy in the evenings to actually do productive things and the amount of diarrhea I have had this month is a substancial improvement over last month. My digestion is calmer with less gas and bloating. Still far from perfect but that's how you achieve anything right? Continuious improvement.

*Improvements for Next Month*

Next week I will start taking charcoal capsules and psyllium husks with a week spacing between the two. These are both popular for digestive detox which I believe to be the main cause of derealization. I'll see how my digestion reacts and take it slow.

I'm also going to make a real effort to sunbath during the weekends as this is great for detox and health. Building a chicken coop this weekend!

Let me know how you are all doing, this section of the forum needs more activity.


----------



## lemongirl

Hey Rowan! Thank you so much for writing! I just sent you a message


----------



## Rowan

Hey all, just thought I'd post an update, sent you a PM lemongirl.

I'v been thinking progress is slow but reading my last message and realising what I was like only 5 weeks ago puts it in perspective! I'm doing much better, my perception is almost 'here' except when it's the end of the work week and I'm tired then I notice that I'm a bit spaced out. My dizzyness has gone, before turning my head would make me slightly dizzy possibly due to the spaced outness.

Brain fog is well down, I'm doing much better at work and handeling more complicted problems.

*What I did last month*

Basically I have been continuing to eat salad with meat and kefir for lunch, meat and veg sometimes with potatoe for dinner. Plenty of animal fats. I continue to take a b complex, strong probiotic and joint supplements. I have also got a filtered water bottle to cut down on my toxic intake. I also managed to get bone broth which is good for healing the digestive tract.

I also messed up a bit. I went on holiday and ate loads of crap and drank plenty of alcohol. I always feel more spaced out and slightly depressed the morning after drinking alcohol because alcohol is a toxic bacterial byproduct...! Similar byproducts cause depression, anxiety, dp/dr in people with gut dysbiosis.

But I continued to mostly improve despite eating crap because I was still detoxing, just adding a few more toxins on the pile due to my still impared digestion.

This month I also found I could just about tolerate instant coffee. Once upon a time instant coffee would give me explosive liquid poop within a minute. Now it caused a lot of gurgeling and some slightly sloopy poop. Even 3 months ago I could not tolerate the stuff. I won't be drinking it again but it shows how much my digestion had improved.

I've been doing epsom salt foot soaks in the evening, I think it's helping to detox.

I've also been getting a lot of spots on my upper back. This is new to me, spots are one way the body excreets toxins from the body so I'm taking it as a good sign as long as I continue to improve. Just hope I don't get any on my face...

Oh! Plus I haven't had a single instance of diarrhea in the last 5 weeks. Only some sloopy ones, massive improvement, solid poops are now normal for me!

*Next Month*

I ordered Psyllium husks which haven't come yet but I'll be starting them soon. Esentially I won't be doing anything different this month as I continue to see gains. What I will be doing is going to the gym and lifting weights. I haven't been in a long time and I won't be stressing my body that much, the goal is to sweat a lot which is a great detox method.

That's all I have to say. If anyone has any questions, feel free to PM me, I will try to check them every now and then.


----------



## Rowan

Posting another update!

Well, first things first, I'm doing better. I don't really feel derealized except when I remember I am. I'm feeling good looking at objects now, they appear clear and mostly there. Brain fog is down and I'm thinking well. I can't believe how bad I was.

I haven't done much different this month except take Psyllium husks and I didn't go to the Gym as I said I would, doh! I've been consistently taking epsom salt foot soaks each evening and drinking kefir.

I also went on a week long hiking trip at the end of the month! I almost forgot about derealization, I had a fantastic time and had good focused conversations with people.

*Next Month*

I'm ordering a juicer and I'll start making juices each morning. Juicing is great for detox apparently, especially in the morning. I'm also going to start walking each evening and have a few gym sessions.

That's all I have to say this month, just got to be consistent with what's working.


----------



## Rowan

> teh345" data-cid="306647" data-time="1380668794">
> 
> Theres no way in hell I'd be able to keep track of all this ####. If the cure to DP is diet I'm screwed.


What do you mean VET? There's nothing to keep track of.


----------



## Rowan

Hi all, posting another update.

I'm doing well this month, no dizzyness at all, easy to look and focus on objects, I'm not sure if I'm less derealized but I don't notice it 95% of the time and my brain fog has cleared quite a bit since the start of the month. I've very fortunate to work as a software developer as I can accurately see how good my brain function is. Only about once a day do I stare at my screen for a few seconds and find my mind completely blank. There's a definite upwards trend.

This month I did much the same as last month but have been going to the Gym 1-2 times a week. I've also started juicing fruits and vegetables, beetroot seems to be helping a lot! Apparently it's very good for the liver. As per hope.is.here's suggestion I've been using more vegetables than fruit (celery, carrots, cucumber, beetroot).

*Setting Goals*

I now have a second goal in life, to move out of my mothers home. I lived away for 6 years but my health got so bad I had to move back in. Now I'm functional enough to live on my own. I also don't have any family support for this health stuff, moving out and organizing my life around my health is the best option for me. I've set a goal to save 2.5kGBP and move out by March next year.

*What I'm going to do next month*

I'm going to order Bentonite Clay and double my dose of charcoal and psyllium husks to help with digestive detox.

For a while I gave up coffee but almost every morning this month I've been having a cup of toxic takeaway coffee! This is very bad, it even makes my stomach gurgle and instant coffee causes me all kinds of problems, I know coffee is bad for me but I still drink it! I recently realised why I buy coffee, it's because I get to work early and like to drink it while reading, it's a routine. I'm going to replace the coffee with hot detox tea, one with aniseed which I find tasty.

I also find myself eating a packet of crisps as a snack because they're around me, another reason I need to move out. I'm going to eat a ripe banana for brunch to stop hunger pre-emptively as I only eat crisps when quite hungry.

Fourthly, I'm going to change my gym goal from 'bigger arms' to 'sweat a lot' as sweating is a method of detoxing. Bigger arms are just a byproduct and should not be my focus at the moment!

Finally I will order an enema kit and work out how it's done. Gulp...

Life is slowly getting better thanks to my efforts. Doing well with a big project at work and getting the experience I need to start my own company, I can see the light. I'm setting aside money each month to get my own place (and save 2 1/2 hours a day in commuting!) and my brain is working better.


----------



## lemongirl

YAY ROWAN! I am rooting for you!!


----------



## lemongirl

Hey Roawn do you have multiple chemical sensitivity too? I noticed I do. Anyway, so happy for your improvement


----------



## Rowan

Hey lemongirl, thanks very much!

No I don't, I don't have any allergies, sensitivities, skin conditions or spots even. Most people with gut dysbiosis do and have little outward digestive problems. I'm the opposite, lots of digestive problems, unreactive on the outside.

How you doing lemongirl?



lemongirl said:


> Hey Roawn do you have multiple chemical sensitivity too? I noticed I do. Anyway, so happy for your improvement


----------



## chelsy010

There are many different reasons why people can have the same disorder or disease, for example two people can have the same type of cancer, but one got it from smoking tobacco and the other from genetics. One person may need to do surgery to remove it,while the other my need a more intensive treatment to get better. With illnesses one size does not fit all. Different strokes for different fokes, but I'm gald that thats whats working for you. At the end of the day we all just want to get better, regardless of the road taken to get there.


----------



## Rowan

Just a mini update.

Had a big leap forward in the last 3 days. Not sure why, good workout at the gym, bone broth, doubled up on charcoal. Big increase in clarity, vision much sharper and less brain fog. It's probably going to be quite a few months until I can say I no longer have DR, but it's coming.


----------



## Patrick91

Hello,

that all sounds great.I suffer from DR/DP since 2007,now im 22.I smoked Weed and got panic attacks etc.A Few Years passed going trough hell in psychiatric hospital with with bad drugs and diagnoses.2011 i began to study in the internet for causes of illnesses,especially psychiatric Problem,DR&DP,ADD,Autism.I read much about the Problems with Neurotoxins,Vitamine and Mineral(plus Aminoacid) lack,chronic infections,gut problems,food allergies and Toxins like amalgam(mercury),alu,Chemtrails,electrosmog....that are of course everywhere around us.So these might be the most Causes of chronic illnesses(including neurological):Heavy Metals,Lyme,Parasites,GMO Food,Chemtrails,industrial chemical stuff(plastic etc),EMF....All together with Problems in Childhood(Trauma..)

I can recommend to read about Dr KLinghardts work(klinghardtacademy) and the article on ibogahouse.com about Derealization/Depersonalization).

Now to myself again:

I recommend to eat healthy(non gmo organic food!!!),60-70 % raw..

Drink much water (reverse osmosis)

Detox with Chlorella,Zeolith etc

No drugs

no fluorid toothpaste

no Aspartam,Glutamate

no Fastfood

No Mobilphone/Wireless

no toxic furniture

mold in the house!!

and for many many more points i didnt mentioned:

Find a physican who is good in all theses topics(chronic infections,Detox etc)-like Dr Klinghardt

For psychological Problems/causes-Iboga,EMDR,Hypnose,family constellation works

I from Germany,so my english is not that good :-(


----------



## Rowan

Hey everyone, slightly overdue update. This thread is so helpful for me, reading last month's update I realise how much progress I've made.

This month I made quite a few gains, a sudden jump around the 10th and a jump about 6 days ago. At the moment I can't tell I have DR by looking at things, I have full focus on objects, everything is real. My thinking ability has greatly improved and programming tasks that confused me last month are simple now. I haven't been having many 'mind blanks' at all.

*What I've been doing*

I've been going to the gym 1-2 times a week. Mostly once a week on a saturday morning. My daily routine takes 14 hours and starts real early, difficult to fit the gym into it with such a long commute. I've successfully saved money last month and this, so in march I will move out into my own place with no commute and get a better routine.

My routine hasn't changed much, GAPS Legal food, salad and meat/fish/seafood for lunch, kefir, juicing, epsom salt foot soaks, fish oil, psyllium husks, charcoal, joint supplements, vitamin c, bone broths, exercise, sweating it out.

I added cilantro to my daily juice and I'm pretty sure it caused the improvement jump 6 days ago. I've also focused on more veggies, less fruit.

I also tried my first enema this month. Very odd feeling, not quite what I expected.

*Problems*

As I continue to get better my joints get worse. My knees are very boney now, my previous x-ray showed low fatty padding material. Part of the GAPS diet is lots of bone broth as this contains the substances needed to restore the gut lining. I believe my body has been robbing my joints for materials to repair the gut lining as my digestion and DR has improved. I've only been able to source bones intermittenly so my body is starved for materials. My joints are less stiff and I can feel them less a few days after bone broth.

I also did not take my bentonite clay as I have nowhere in my routine to slot it.

Keep buying my morning coffee... damn coffee is addictive.

*This Month*

I'm going to take bentonite clay to work and have it in the morning.

I'm going to visit 3 butches each Saturday morning for bones and buy some organic vegetables on the local market.

Start doing more regular enemas.

Replace my takeaway morning coffee with homemade tea. I've failed to replace the coffee with nothing and detox tea so far, instead I'm going to replace it with something nice, normal tea then work from there.


----------



## Rowan

Wow, 6 months since I made my first post! The difference between then and now is like night and day. I can fully function now and I was so trapped back then.

Currently, I have no visual problems as far as I can tell. My ability to think and my conception of self? is a lot better. I'm feeling very social and people orientated for the first time in my life. I just got a new haircut and look awesome 

*What I've Been Doing*

This month my routine has been thrown out the window, particularly the last two weeks. I've been eating bad food and drinking. I don't seem to have advanced much since doing so but haven't regressed except for my stools changing colour and becoming more sloopy. Clearly I'm feeding pathogenic bacteria in my gut and producing more toxins which is bad. This time last year a lot of what I ate would cause explosive wet stools so clearly I've massivly improved. I'm back on program now and expect more progress. This month I continued juicing, drinking kefir and weightlifting throughout.

*Problems*

My joints continue to get worse, hopefully in the next few months my gut will have done most of it's intensive healing and my joints will start to get better.

*This Month*

I'm going to continue to stick with the program and consistantly go to the gym on wednesdays. Planning to get an infrared sauna but will probably wait until I move into my own home in March.

Sorry not much to report, just steady progress.


----------



## Rowan

Hey all, another update. I skipped last month's, oops!

I'm doing well, mental performance has improved, I'm feeling happy, and 'here'. This most significant developments recently: I just my horrible smell armpit bodyodor! My armpits stank terribly but last week they just stopped smelling! They only smell normally bad when I sweat now. It's a great sign that I'm improving. My joint's arn't getting any worse and don't make much noise anymore. I'm drinking a lot of bone broth now.

I'm joining a gym in the city I work in so I can go every morning. I expect in 3 months time I'll be good as new! (At least mentally). I can't wait!

DP/DR is caused by overwhelming toxicity in the body! Make no mistake about it!


----------

